# Maxi Biewer - Straps Blitzer @ GMD 3.12.2014 - HD



## Traxx (4 Dez. 2014)

Download links for MAXI_-_20141203_-_RTL_HD_-_Guten_Morgen_Deutschland.ts - Mirrorcreator - Upload files to multiple hosts​


----------



## Weltenbummler (4 Dez. 2014)

Wow.Maxi sieht sehr erotisch .


----------



## Folki (4 Dez. 2014)

Hach, sie schafft es aber auch immer wieder mal - die Frau ist eine echte Bank! 

Besten Dank dafür :thx:


----------



## trowal (4 Dez. 2014)

Bingo! Danke..


----------



## 307898X2 (4 Dez. 2014)

scharf wie immer:WOW:


----------



## Davidoff1 (4 Dez. 2014)

super gesehen. Besten Dank fürs teilen!!


----------



## Padderson (4 Dez. 2014)

und der Kameramann is nicht ins zittern gekommen


----------



## mc-hammer (4 Dez. 2014)

lecker die maxi


----------



## GerryFF (5 Dez. 2014)

Was für eine Frau!!! HAMMER!


----------



## longlegsfromgermany (5 Dez. 2014)

Ja ja, die Maxi :thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## Banditoo (5 Dez. 2014)

Sehr heiss , vielen Dank!


----------



## ToYaTS (6 Dez. 2014)

Solche bilder, sind die besten, danke


----------



## tompsi (6 Dez. 2014)

Weiblichkeit pur ... Danke Maxi


----------



## jennilove (6 Dez. 2014)

:thx::thx::thx::thumbup:


----------



## Ducki (6 Dez. 2014)

Heiße Puppe


----------



## fm_s (6 Dez. 2014)

:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## MrLeiwand (6 Dez. 2014)

absolut heiß die frau!! :drip:


----------



## SIKRA (6 Dez. 2014)

Irgendwas mache ich wohl falsch.
Strapse sehe ich nicht und wenn ich den Links da folge, kommt sofort ne Virus-Warnung.


----------



## hs4711 (6 Dez. 2014)

:thx: für Maxi


----------



## ravwerner (7 Dez. 2014)

Hoffentlich noch öfter ... gut aufgepasst:thx::thumbup:


----------



## martini99 (8 Dez. 2014)

Ein echtes Vollweib.


----------



## popeye79 (12 Jan. 2015)

Die Frau ist doch wirklich der Hammer


----------



## edelgard (13 Jan. 2015)

super Anblick - einfach toll:thx:


----------



## Mister_Mike (13 Jan. 2015)

Egal ob es Strapse oder Halterlose sind, einfach schön das zu sehen!
Danke fürs Einstellen!


----------



## Chip0978 (13 Jan. 2015)

immer wieder nett anzuschauen, warum sie wohl immer strapse trägt


----------



## legfreund (13 Jan. 2015)

Hoffen wir mal, dass wir das noch häufiger sehen. Der super Beinüberschlag ist ihr ja wohl auch verboten worden. Beim RTL mögen die so etwas wohl nicht.

Danke für das super Auge!


----------



## popeye79 (13 Jan. 2015)

legfreund schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal, dass wir das noch häufiger sehen. Der super Beinüberschlag ist ihr ja wohl auch verboten worden. Beim RTL mögen die so etwas wohl nicht.
> 
> Danke für das super Auge!



Eigentlich traurig das die sowas verbieten würden. Das sind doch einschaltquoten. und der sender bzw. die sendung kann ja trotzdem seriös sein und bleiben. Ob Halterlose, Strapse oder Strumpfhose ist ja nun eigentlich egal. Halterlose und Strapse sind natürlich heißer.
Ich würde ja gern mal mäuschen sein, wenn maxi sich anzieht


----------



## Ducki (20 Jan. 2015)

Maxi wird doch immer schärfer!!!!


----------



## centonbomb (21 Jan. 2015)

danke für die heiße wetterfee


----------



## jd1893 (24 Jan. 2015)

Heiß besten :thx:


----------



## montella (1 März 2015)

Maxi ist einfach die beste!!!


----------



## beh75 (4 März 2015)

danke für Maxi Biewer


----------



## butfra (5 März 2015)

danke für die bilder


----------



## micha100 (5 März 2015)

super geil


----------



## gty64 (13 März 2015)

popeye79 schrieb:


> Die Frau ist doch wirklich der Hammer



Da kann ixh nur zustimmen.


----------



## Grashalm (14 März 2015)

Der lebende Beweis, dass Alter nichts mit Attraktivität zu tun hat.:thx:


----------



## davido12 (15 März 2015)

Geil die Maxi!!


----------



## Mabi 64 (18 März 2015)

Ich sehe auch kein Höschen.


----------



## popeye79 (20 März 2015)

Mabi 64 schrieb:


> Ich sehe auch kein Höschen.



sie froh das du da kein höschen siehst.
ihre strümpfe gehen bis zum oberschenkel. willst du da irgendwelche omahöschen sehen?

stell dir mal vor sie trägt string oder tanga, dann kannste den auch net sehen


----------



## reissdorf (19 Apr. 2015)

Maxi ist der absolute Hit


----------



## ducke (26 Mai 2015)

Hat gestern jemand "Damals wars - die Show" auf MDR gesehen?
Maxi war neben Anderen als Kandidatin zu Gast und ich dachte ich seh nicht richtig.
Ganz offensichtlich, wirklich für jeden sichtbar, trug Maxi Strapse unter ihrer engen Hose!!!
Deutlich sah man die Clipse der Halter, sowie den Saum der Strümpfe.

Einfach der Hammer, diese Frau!


----------



## astra56 (10 Juli 2015)

it's possible to repost this video thanks


----------



## Chrissy001 (12 Juli 2015)

Maxi ist ein schöner Anblick.


----------



## astra56 (14 Juli 2015)

she's gorgeous with these clothes


----------



## GerryFF (24 Juli 2015)

Schade dass es in letzter Zeit keine ähnlichen Auftritte von Maxi mehr gibt : ((


----------



## doreenbh (27 Juli 2015)

Danke, gut aufgepasst.


----------



## jonesm (6 Aug. 2015)

Klasse! Dies Art von Fotos finde ich absolut scharf! Bitte mehr davon!


----------



## kai1281 (12 Aug. 2015)

daaaaanke für das dran teilhaben...bombe die maxi


----------



## evilchris (5 Nov. 2015)

Die Bilder sind echt der Hammer.
:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## salder (6 Nov. 2015)

Sie ist eine der schönsten Damen im deutschen TV.


----------



## hirsch1234 (6 Nov. 2015)

Eine der schönsten Frauen für mich


----------



## Maumau1 (9 Nov. 2015)

Vielen Dank für das tolle Bild. Sehr sexy.


----------



## Stars_Lover (14 Nov. 2015)

gut gesehen


----------



## tompsi (22 Nov. 2015)

jaja ... damals hat dank Maxie GMD schaun noch spass gemacht!


----------



## hademarweirich (23 Nov. 2015)

Danke für den Klassiker.


----------



## dandy2005 (9 Jan. 2016)

Danke dafür, sieht man in letzter Zeit zu selten


----------



## strapsrenate (21 März 2016)

Eine FRau ,die weiss was sexy ist !!


----------



## nylonfan (23 März 2016)

Maxi ist ein Traum!!!


----------



## npolyx (31 März 2016)

Vielen Dank. Ein tolles Auge


----------



## edelgard (3 Apr. 2016)

echt super dieser Anblick


----------



## kaka10 (3 Apr. 2016)

Besten Dank dafür


----------



## kautzi (4 Apr. 2016)

Danke für Maxi


----------



## strapsrenate (20 Juni 2016)

ist halt ne sexy Frau


----------



## anneundmiri (20 Juni 2016)

jaaaaa, Maxi, lass es blitzen!


----------



## Steelhamme (22 Juni 2016)

Welche Körbchengröße hat Maxi eigentlich?


----------



## simarik012004 (22 Juni 2016)

woooow die ist einfach nur sexy


----------



## edelgard (27 Juni 2016)

Hi, 
Maxi trägt nur Strümpfe und das finde immer g...............! ob halterlos oder mit Strapse


----------



## turnov (27 Sep. 2016)

Danke für die scharfe Maxi...ein Traum! :drip:


----------



## dhaddy (30 Sep. 2016)

Sie weis es Genau. ich würde gerne mehr sehen


----------



## SPAWN (1 Okt. 2016)

Sehr stark, Damals
Danke
Maxi war schon ein Burner
mfg


----------



## superscorer (3 Okt. 2016)

WOW! DAS ist lecker! :thumbup:


----------



## harrywurstsalat (7 Dez. 2016)

Immer wieder gerne gesehen ;-))


----------



## edelgard (17 Jan. 2017)

ein super Anblick - immer wieder heiß die Maxie


----------



## weazel32 (17 Jan. 2017)

Maximal halt ...


----------



## berlin_suche (22 Feb. 2017)

Genial aufgepasst. Tolle Collage. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Kingofswing (24 Feb. 2017)

Hammer!! Vielen Dank!


----------



## chaebi (1 März 2017)

Maxi ist einfach geil...


----------



## GerryFF (2 März 2017)

Maxi hat die Klasse!!


----------



## koza58 (5 März 2017)

Maxi is the best


----------



## dragan10 (13 Apr. 2017)

Maxi meine Traumfrau:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## jooo (9 Juli 2017)

einfach wow super, sie hatte doch noch mehr solche auftritte mit upskirts


----------



## Mausberger (11 Juli 2017)

Immer wieder schön die maxi


----------



## mahu02 (13 Aug. 2017)

:thumbup:Einfach Super


----------



## Gaggy (4 März 2018)

Maxi hat halt Stil. Nichts wirkt billig, sie ist immer sehr elegant. :thumbup:


----------



## HansLudger (12 Nov. 2018)

Wahnsinn diese Frau


----------

